# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Buttercup was just sitting like this again and when I picked her up she was standing like this anyone know?? She hasn’t laid still ..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I thought she got better but she’s even more sick now.. help


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Is the bird active or listless?\
Not active
Is the bird grooming or is it unkempt with ruffled feathers?
Not grooming
Is the bird interested in eating?
Nope
Is the bird coughing or expelling fluid?
Nope
Is the bird able to stand on its own?
Kinda
Is the hen still laying eggs?
Nope
Is the bird excreting normal or abnormal droppings?
Normal i think
and she wont eat treats. even her favourite.. and i have school tomorrow I cant help her my parents just tell me she not sick even thought she is..


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm not really very good at diagnosing or treating sick chickens, but from some of her behaviors you've described over the past few days, I _think _your hen might be egg bound_. _Several sites give basically the same instructions to help determine if she is and the steps needed to help her. This is just one of those sites:








How to Treat an Egg Bound Hen


An egg bound hen will die if you can't get her to lay the egg that's stuck inside. Here are some tips to accomplish that task.




www.fresheggsdaily.blog


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I'm not really very good at diagnosing or treating sick chickens, but from some of her behaviors you've described over the past few days, I _think _your hen might be egg bound_. _Several sites give basically the same instructions to help determine if she is and the steps needed to help her. This is just one of those sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try that thanks


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I'm not really very good at diagnosing or treating sick chickens, but from some of her behaviors you've described over the past few days, I _think _your hen might be egg bound_. _Several sites give basically the same instructions to help determine if she is and the steps needed to help her. This is just one of those sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I followed the website I put Epsom salt bath and vegetable oil in her vent place bht she got worse she’s passing away now… watching her I’m feeling so useless this is so painful I can’t.. I never knew this is the last summer with her it’s only been the first. She’s made my day so much better I love her so much I’m so sad… I love you buttercup ️


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm so sorry..


I’m sad


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m sad


Me too! But don't give up hope now she is still alive and may get better..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Me too! But don't give up hope now she is still alive and may get better..


I doubt it if she’s dead I’m gonna be depressed forever and I’m having such a bad headache


----------

